# my new gtr32



## mark rs (May 13, 2003)




----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

nice car  it has the only known nice 3 spokes in the world aswell


----------



## mark rs (May 13, 2003)

yes ,as a rule i dont like 3 spokes but these do look good,maybe because they are 18" with 265/35 tyres! havent heard of advan racing before...are they any good?

mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Quality car, like i said on the other post, lol.

Whats the engine spec?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Very*

Nice looking 32GTR. I almost like the wheels to. Has she had much work done. Engine area pics would be great.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

indeed ADVAN make some quality wheels


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

*WOW*

THATS NICE....ADVAN IS one of the most reputable rims manufacturer in japan.....i should be join u soon with a R32...hehehe


sam


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

very nice mark, i sometimes wich id got a R32


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

R32 GTRs have grown more and more on me recently, I may even go as far as saying they are now my favourite GTR!
As far as 3 spoke wheels are concerned, I could not stand them before but Mark yours look awesome and really suit your car. (mean and agressive which I did not think was possible on 3 spokes).
Bet your well chuffed.


----------

